# Just For Fun Udder on a Second Freshener



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

What do you think on my Lamancha second freshener udders? I know there is no perfect udders, but I'm just wondering? Pics aren't great
(yes that is cabbage she is eating)


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pretty good! How many days ago did she kid?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

8 months ago!!! LOL! I am just weening her BIG baby LOL! she had a little over a 12 hour fill. Pic... mom-Cylipso and baby-Letty about a week ago...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cylipso and Letty today playing...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Aww, come on, where are the dairy peeps?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I'd say more if you could get a picture that's not in the shadows, and a bigger fill. How many hours of milk is in the photo? If it's 12 hours, give her 16-18 before taking a picture.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, and from further back on the rear shot too.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am trying to dry her up so new pics wont do any good, she has over a 12 hr fill in the pics but I don't realy know how long it was, I know there not that great but it's just for fun as I don't show and she is my fave doe so she wont go anywhere!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok I got another pic, but I have not milked her in about 4 days she is drying up nicely so I don't know how much it will help...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Like ranger1 said, the shadows in the photos make it hard to tell, but it looks like she has a nice shape to her udder and good front attachments. Teats could be closer together. And they're pointed out. Good size to teats though.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She has a great medial suspensory ligament! She could use a smoother fore udder attachment. I agree with Suzanne about her teats. I can't really tell about the rear udder. I have a dark brown doe and it's hard to get a clear photo on those dark girls! 

Is she easy to milk? How much does she give you? Or do the kids get it all?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She is a DREAM to milk!!! I can only use about a quart so I get that much then the kids get the rest, I milk once a day so I don't realy know exactly how much she can make:fireworks: I just love her!!!


----------

